# Testing: 1-ANDRO Rx PRO-HORMONE



## staresgj (Mar 29, 2009)

*Day 1 of 42 (March 28, 2009) 
1-ANDRO Rx™ PRO-HORMONE
​*​
I am trying the new supplement, 1-ANDRO Rx™ PRO-HORMONE, beginning today and want to share my results. I will be periodically documenting my comments and results over the next 6 weeks. 

My current training routine, diet and supplementation noted below remain constant during this 6-week cycle to ensure any results or side effects are due to the additional supplement only. 

*Age: *47 
*Years Training: *30+ 
*Current Weight:* 200-205 
*Height:* 5 ft. 10in.  

*Current Diet:* Appx. 2500 calories, 200-250 gms protein, 270-314 gms carbs, 23 gms fat  
*Current Supplements: *Multiple Vitamin, MSM, Vitamin C, Ligaplex 
*New supplement:* 1-ANDRO Rx™ PRO-HORMONE

*Recommend Dose Cycle for 1-ANDRO Rx™ PRO-HORMONE: *(taken 3 separate times a day) 
Week 1 - 3caps 
Week 2 - 4caps 
Week 3 - 6caps  
Week 4 - 6caps 
Week 5 - 4caps 
Week 6 - 3caps  

*Current Routine: *every other day (occasionally 2 days in a row) 
*Lifting Style: *Strict form, High intensity, Medium heavy weight  

*Workout 1: *Abdominals, Obliques, Hamstrings, Lowerback, Quadraceps, Stretch 
*Workout 2: *Calves, Lats-Upperback, Traps, Rear Delts, Triceps, (Optional: Abs/Obs) 
*Workout 3: *Abdominals, Obliques, Chest, Front-Side Delts, Biceps, Forearms, Cardio 
*Workout 4:* Calves, Hamstrings, Lowerback, Quadracepts, Stretch 
*Workout 5: *Abdominals, Upperback, Traps, Rear Delts, Triceps, Cardio 
*Workout 6: *Calves, Chest, Front-Side Delts, Biceps, Forearms (Optional: Abs/Obs)  

*Quads, Back, Chest: *8-10 sets of 8-12 reps (1 minute rest between sets) 
*Hams, Front-Side Delts, Triceps, Biceps:* 6-8 sets of 8-12 reps (1 minute rest between sets) 
*Rear Delts, Traps, Lowerback, Forearms: *2-3 sets of 10-15 reps (30 seconds rest between sets) 
*Abdominals, Obliques:* 8-10 sets of 15-20 reps (30 second rest between sets) 
*Calves:* 6-8 sets of 10-15 reps (1 minute rest between sets) 

Gary


----------



## egodog48 (Mar 29, 2009)

Need more protein...


----------



## Mags (Mar 29, 2009)

Is anyone testing this product doing a high-cal bulk cycle? Gary, what are you hoping to gain from this cycle? If it's mass, I'd up your cals significantly overall (your carbs are currently at the daily average). If it's to cut/lose fat, cool, but, like Egodog said, up the protein intake. In my opinion, I wouldn't consume any less than 300g per day. Good luck, man. Hope you get the results you're looking for.


----------



## nni (Mar 29, 2009)

are you looking to lose weight or gain?


----------



## staresgj (Mar 29, 2009)

Mags, thanks for the good luck wish. I definitely agree that anyone trying to gain mass, should probably double the amount of calories and protein intake.

When I was in my prime (15-20 years ago) I weighed 235 pounds and had to eat 6000+ calories a day just to maintain my weight!

At this point in my life, I am not trying to lose or gain weight. Over the last 2-3 years, I cannot eat the amount of calories needed to gain muscle and not get fat! And by the way, I eat pretty clean.

I am happy if I can  maintain my current muscle mass, although I would definitely welcome muscle mass gains; however, I haven't found a supplement yet that has allowed me to.

Gary


----------



## quark (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm in. Interested to see your gains with this caloric intake. Can I ask your current % bf? We're close to the same age btw and I'll be doing a cycle of this in a couple of months.


----------



## staresgj (Mar 30, 2009)

Hmmm, I don't know my body fat percentage right now, but I did have it tested about 4 years ago and it was 8.5%. I would suspect that is still in that range... likely a bit higher as I'm sure I'm not as lean now!

I should be finishing this cycle before you start yours - hope I can provide some positive feeback and results.


----------



## staresgj (Mar 30, 2009)

*Day 3 of 42 (March 30, 2009)
1-ANDRO Rx??? PRO-HORMONE​*
OK, I know it's only been a couple of days since I started; however, I wanted to share that I am waking up about an hour before my regular wake up time and can't fall back asleep. This is not my normal sleep pattern.

The good news is that I am not tired when I wake up and feel well rested as my sleeping wasn't affected prior to waking up early. I also normally need to take a nap each day so we'll see what happens with that!

It appears that I may be needing less sleep so I am going to go to bed 1 hour later and see if I still wake up an hour early!

*One note:* I have taken other supplements that have messed with my sleep throughout the night; however, this is not the case at this time. 

Gary


----------



## staresgj (Apr 4, 2009)

*Day 8 of 42 (April 4, 2009) 
1-ANDRO Rx??? PRO-HORMONE​*​
Today is the beginning of the second week and I began taking 4 capsules per day, split into 3 occasions. So far no noticable change to workouts or strength. I understand that I should start to feel the effects around the 2nd week.

Regarding the sleeping topic I mentioned, I am sleeping well; however, going to bed an hour later didn't fix the problem of waking up about an hour early. I go to bed my normal time, but still wake up around an hour early, but well rested. So far it seems that I just need less sleep.

Not much more  to post at this point...

Gary


----------



## Arnold (Apr 6, 2009)

yes, you should be feeling strength increases...


----------



## PainandGain (Apr 6, 2009)

You need 3x as much fat as you are taking in.
Im not sure on the exact correlation but I know
sat. fat is needed for optimal test production/use/etc.

And the fact that you are only taking in ~2500 cals
At 200lbs is probably why you have not noticed much strength increases yet.


----------



## staresgj (Apr 8, 2009)

*Day 12 of 42 (April 8, 2009) 
1-ANDRO Rx™ PRO-HORMONE*​
I had a pretty good workout two days ago, but tonight I just had a tremendous workout. It's like a switch was turned on. I pretty much did 2-3 extra reps on every one of my sets using the same amount of weight as my last workout (I track all of my sets, reps, each workout and this does not ever happen.). I resisted the desire to raise the amount of weights as I plan to do on the next workout.

I also plan to increase my calories slightly if my future workout intensity continues as today... I have a good feeling they will!

Gary


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2009)

makes sense, it's kicking in.


----------



## Funkyt (Apr 8, 2009)

staresgj said:


> *Day 12 of 42 (April 8, 2009)
> 1-ANDRO Rx??? PRO-HORMONE*​
> I had a pretty good workout two days ago, but tonight I just had a tremendous workout. It's like a switch was turned on. I pretty much did 2-3 extra reps on every one of my sets using the same amount of weight as my last workout (I track all of my sets, reps, each workout and this does not ever happen.). I resisted the desire to raise the amount of weights as I plan to do on the next workout.
> 
> ...




I am on my last 12 days and I too many times felt the switch being turned on.  I have lifted several personal bests for me and my body has more shape and size than before.  I did not consume enough cals to feel the total affect of this product and I am sure I will take a go at it again in 6 months and will be eating WAY more than I did for this one.  My reps have increased and the amount of weight I have been dong for my back routines is insane for me.

So dont stop, stay on it and as other have said increase that caloric intake as I wished I would of looking back at it.  Go ahead and grab that little bit of extra weight that you dont think you can do and see if you feel it then.


----------



## staresgj (Apr 12, 2009)

Sounds like you're experiencing the same effects! I do plan on increasing my caloric intake as my appetite has doubled in the last few days. 

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## staresgj (Apr 12, 2009)

*Day 16 of 42 (April 12, 2009) 
1-ANDRO Rx™ PRO-HORMONE*​ 
So far, my intensity and strength has continued on all of my additional workouts. I have increased my caloric intake considerably as my appetite has doubled. I have also experienced an increaded libido. No other side effects other than waking up around an hour early, although I still slept well and not tired in the morning. 

Gary


----------



## Arnold (Apr 13, 2009)

nice!


----------



## titanup (Apr 14, 2009)

what is your dosage right now? At two weeks in I was up 4lbs and down 2% bf but I was Doing 600-800 mg  i found 800 mg to be my sweet spot. I noticed changes within the first 7 days. Body changes which is pretty darn good at 7 days in.  I think this product is almost in comparison to Anavar where you have to take the right dosage you take to little of a dose and its a waste.  But that is just my opinon 

Goodluck with your cycle.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 15, 2009)

titanup said:


> I think this product is almost in comparison to Anavar where you have to take the right dosage you take to little of a dose and its a waste.



interesting.


----------



## titanup (Apr 15, 2009)

Prince said:


> interesting.



That kinda sounds bad when I reread it sAYING its a waste, but I think you guys know what I meant. This product is great and if used at the correct dosage you will see amazing results.


----------



## staresgj (Apr 18, 2009)

Hmmm, I'm at 6 per day, which is the recommended max. I've gained about 3 pounds and lots of strength. I'll be posting more results after today's workout. So far the results have been incredible.

Prince, what's your thought on needing to take more than 600 mg as I am getting pretty good results right now?

Gary


----------



## Arnold (Apr 18, 2009)

staresgj said:


> Hmmm, I'm at 6 per day, which is the recommended max. I've gained about 3 pounds and lots of strength. I'll be posting more results after today's workout. So far the results have been incredible.
> 
> Prince, what's your thought on needing to take more than 600 mg as I am getting pretty good results right now?
> 
> Gary



I ran 800mg for about a week.


----------



## staresgj (Apr 18, 2009)

OK, I think I'll try it!


----------



## titanup (Apr 18, 2009)

The 800 club.


----------



## Funkyt (Apr 18, 2009)

Prince said:


> I ran 800mg for about a week.





I too ran 800 for my next to last week. I didnt notice a big change inside the gym from 600mg/day.  I did notice that I became more on the tired side and had some unwanted acne showing up.  I went back down to 600 my last week and for me there seemed no true difference.  I am also only 180lbs so 600 or 700 might be my bodies max.  I also could of waited to long into the cycle to notice if 800 made a difference for me.  I do plan on running this again in the future and while on a bulking cycle but will start week one with something like 500 then progress to 800 in week two or so.


----------



## titanup (Apr 19, 2009)

Funkyt said:


> I too ran 800 for my next to last week. I didnt notice a big change inside the gym from 600mg/day.  I did notice that I became more on the tired side and had some unwanted acne showing up.  I went back down to 600 my last week and for me there seemed no true difference.  I am also only 180lbs so 600 or 700 might be my bodies max.  I also could of waited to long into the cycle to notice if 800 made a difference for me.  I do plan on running this again in the future and while on a bulking cycle but will start week one with something like 500 then progress to 800 in week two or so.




Yeah the first thing that came in my mind was that you waited too long into the cycle too see the effects of 800. But it could be your body too., I am only 168 so I am lighter than you but every body is different. good luck with your next cycle.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 19, 2009)

wow, glad to hear all of the positive feedback, EVERY person that has reported back on this board and to me personally has ALL positive things to say about *1-Andro Rx*!!!


----------



## highpockets (Apr 20, 2009)

Was wondering something; since I'm testing this also and I was following the dosing instructions I've been on 600mgs/day for a few weeks now. I have one week left in my 8 week cycle. I never thought about body weight when dosing. Since I weigh 242 lbs. should I up my dosage to 800mgs/day for the last week or just wait for the next cycle at this point?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2009)

sure.


----------



## titanup (Apr 21, 2009)

wouldnt hurt thats for sure,  but dont know how much it will help at this point. But hey you dont know till u try it.


----------



## staresgj (Apr 23, 2009)

I decided not to try 800mg for this cycle as I am getting fantastic results with 600mg and didn't feel it was necessary. also, my recovery has been amazing.

My strength has really increased; however, I think the increased poundage is catching up with my old body! I am noticing joint and muscle soreness that is a little beyond the norm.

I've been training for a long time and experienced enough to know when to listen to my body. I have resisted further increases in weight, even though I know I can do more!

Anyway, still no side effects.

Gary


----------



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2009)

how much longer on the cycle?


----------



## bricklayer85 (Apr 24, 2009)

i thought andro and stuff like those were banned?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2009)

bricklayer85 said:


> i thought andro and stuff like those were banned?



certain compounds are, but not *1-Androstene-3b-ol, 17-one* which performs the way the original 1-AD did.

So far we have 100% POSITIVE feedback from EVERY user of 1-Andro Rx!


----------



## bricklayer85 (Apr 24, 2009)

would I need cycle support for this? And how far do I need to go with a PCT? Will Off Cycle Assist be okay? Or do I need a SERM


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2009)

bricklayer85 said:


> would I need cycle support for this? And how far do I need to go with a PCT? Will Off Cycle Assist be okay? Or do I need a SERM



cycle support for liver? no, it's not liver toxic, for PCT I always recommend a SERM, however you can probably get away with an OTC product, I am not familiar with Off Cycle Assist.


----------



## staresgj (Apr 24, 2009)

FYI, I am currently on Day 28 of 42 (April 24, 2009). I'll be starting the 5th week tomorrow.

Gary


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2009)

staresgj said:


> FYI, I am currently on Day 28 of 42 (April 24, 2009). I'll be starting the 5th week tomorrow.
> 
> Gary



so how would rate your progress this far, i.e. strength, muscle mass, fat loss?


----------



## staresgj (Apr 24, 2009)

On a scale of 1 to 10, I would rate it a 9 on strength and an 8 on muscle mass and fat loss. 

It's quite amazing that I have not experienced any negative side effects except the first couple of weeks, I was waking up early, but not tired so it appeared that I needed less sleep. Since then I have upped my training intensity (and caloric intake) which seemed to bring back to normal.

Once I am finished I will post my thoughts and a complete evaluation of the 6 week cycle, but at this point, I would recommend this product to everyone from beginners to advanced.

Gary


----------



## Arnold (Apr 25, 2009)

staresgj said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, I would rate it a 9 on strength and an 8 on muscle mass and fat loss.
> 
> It's quite amazing that I have not experienced any negative side effects except the first couple of weeks, I was waking up early, but not tired so it appeared that I needed less sleep. Since then I have upped my training intensity (and caloric intake) which seemed to bring back to normal.
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## tatteredsaint (Apr 28, 2009)

I am on day 9 I haven't got the strength increase yet but I think that is due to tapering up I do have some agression kicking in and increased labido ,in what week has the strength inrease been most intense for u


----------



## egodog48 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have only been using 6 a day at 240 lbs and have been getting great results!  About 2.5 weeks in and I love it.  No neg results to note!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2009)

egodog48 said:


> I have only been using 6 a day at 240 lbs and have been getting great results!  About 2.5 weeks in and I love it.  No neg results to note!



nice!


----------



## tatteredsaint (Apr 28, 2009)

egodog48 said:


> I have only been using 6 a day at 240 lbs and have been getting great results!  About 2.5 weeks in and I love it.  No neg results to note!



hell yeah I'm at 5 a day right now going to 6 next monday I'm only 190lbs right now since I cut ,I have deffinitely noticed the difference between 3 n 5 so I think it's gonna get ugly next week


----------



## spangdangler (Apr 29, 2009)

*Awesome*



Prince said:


> cycle support for liver? no, it's not liver toxic, for PCT I always recommend a SERM, however you can probably get away with an OTC product, I am not familiar with Off Cycle Assist.




Cool, this is what I wanted to know also. I'm on week 2 and I've achieved gains in all around strength and definition. I'm a kinda heavy in the middle, (little chunky) and I'm noticing some good muscle separation all around, and plus I've actually got veins popping out of my shoulder area. (that's good for my fat ass!). I give this product a thumbs up, and I'm hoping it stays around!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 29, 2009)

spangdangler said:


> Cool, this is what I wanted to know also. I'm on week 2 and I've achieved gains in all around strength and definition. I'm a kinda heavy in the middle, (little chunky) and I'm noticing some good muscle separation all around, and plus I've actually got veins popping out of my shoulder area. (that's good for my fat ass!). I give this product a thumbs up, and I'm hoping it stays around!



thank you!


----------



## spangdangler (Apr 29, 2009)

What do you recommend post cycle?


----------



## staresgj (May 3, 2009)

*Summary of Cycle 
1-ANDRO Rx??? PRO-HORMONE*​
*This has been one of the best supplements that I have ever tried. I have never experienced strength increases in such a short amount of time. Incredible! Overall Rating: 9 out of 10*

*Week 1: *I noticed I was waking up around an hour early each morning, but didn't need the extra sleep and wasn't tired. I tried going to bed an hour later to offset the sleep issue. No other noticeable benefits or side effects.

*Week 2: *No noticeable benefits yet. Still waking up an hour early as the going to bed later did no effects.

*Week 3: *Actually day 12 (end of week 2), my workouts began with incredible strength and intensity. It was like a switch was turned on. My recovery was quite amazing as I increased my workout intensity and was fully recovered for the next workout. I began sleeping to my normal wakeup time as I increased the intensity. My appetite also increased so I upped the calories about 1000 per day more. I also experienced an increased libido. I didn't notice myself getting leaner as I am already pretty lean, but I notice I remained the same even thought I upped my calories. 

*Week 4: *This week continued with the same amazing results as week 3.

*Week 5:* I noticed that my heavier and more intense lifting has caught up with my old body. My joints and muscles have been really sore, far beyond normal lifting soreness.

*Week 6: *This week has been pretty much like the switch was turned off, but still getting good workouts.

*Next Time:* I plan to resist the temptation of increasing the poundage too much too quickly as I already train pretty intense and need to listen to my body more. I tend to benefit more from medium heavy lifting rather then heavy heavy lifting. I think this would not be an issue with those of you who are younger or already benefit from heavy lifting. I also plan to off cycle with Anabolic Matrix which I have been using for several years. I am also pleased with this product and get pretty good results, but not quite like 1 Andro Rx???.

Overall, I would recommend this product to everyone from beginners to advance of any age. 

Gary


----------



## egodog48 (May 3, 2009)

Great review!  I love this stuff, and will probably stockpile if something ever happens to it.  Great product!  Next time I might run a little more and for longer, but this was a great kickstart to having a summer physique.  Ive ran alot of stuff before and the fact that I didnt have to run this at a really high dosage to get great results is pretty big for me.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 3, 2009)

egodog48 said:


> Great review! I love this stuff, and will probably stockpile if something ever happens to it. Great product! Next time I might run a little more and for longer, but this was a great kickstart to having a summer physique. Ive ran alot of stuff before and the fact that I didnt have to run this at a really high dosage to get great results is pretty big for me.


 
if you don't mind me asking, what dosage did you run and for how long?  I am planning on starting a cycle on wednesday, and I am trying to figure out a good dosage.  I ordered 3 bottles, so I have 180 capsules, or 30 days worth if I use 6 a day.  Is 6 per day from the start too aggressive in your opinion for someone who's never used PH before?


----------



## Arnold (May 3, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> if you don't mind me asking, what dosage did you run and for how long?  I am planning on starting a cycle on wednesday, and I am trying to figure out a good dosage.  I ordered 3 bottles, so I have 180 capsules, or 30 days worth if I use 6 a day.  Is 6 per day from the start too aggressive in your opinion for someone who's never used PH before?



6 caps daily for 30 days is a good cycle.


----------



## egodog48 (May 5, 2009)

Prince said:


> 6 caps daily for 30 days is a good cycle.



6 a day is what I used and it seems to work just fine!  It wont give HUGE results, but its defintely noticeable and seems fairly neg free.  I have noticed increased acne but I dont mind because of the lean mass that I have been gaining.


----------



## Mags (May 7, 2009)

Is it worth running this for two months or is that an overkill? I know everyone says most PHs/PSs tend you top out at three or four weeks, but I've had good continual gains with a recent 8-week cycle of a 'milder' compound. Could Andro yeild gains for that long, possibly? Also, would two months be a killer to natural test levels? 

Cheers.


----------

